# Qualifying for HELP (HECS)



## befreckled (May 2, 2012)

I suspect the answer is a resounding no but, I figure that it can't help to ask.

I am currently holding a BVA whilst awaiting the processing of my 820 visa. I had plans to pursue a M.Edu hopefully leading to a PHD and am unclear about what category I now fall under - international student, full-fee paying student or CSP?


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

befreckled said:


> I suspect the answer is a resounding no but, I figure that it can't help to ask.
> 
> I am currently holding a BVA whilst awaiting the processing of my 820 visa. I had plans to pursue a M.Edu hopefully leading to a PHD and am unclear about what category I now fall under - international student, full-fee paying student or CSP?


Until your 801-permanent partner visa isn't approved (you'll be eligible for 801 visa 2-years after the date of application), you will be considered an international student. Once you get your PR then you will be eligible for CSP.
Hope this helps Good Luck for your 820.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You might try this thread: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/72466-question-college-girl.html

Apparently you don't qualify for HECS until a citizen (if the information there is correct). This isn't my area of expertise, so all I can do is link you.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> You might try this thread: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/72466-question-college-girl.html
> 
> Apparently you don't qualify for HECS until a citizen (if the information there is correct). This isn't my area of expertise, so all I can do is link you.


Yes!! HECS is only for Australian citizens. My husband recently got his approved for his higher studies 
CSP is for Australian PR holders.


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Yes!! HECS is only for Australian citizens. My husband recently got his approved for his higher studies
> CSP is for Australian PR holders.


Just so we don't confuse OP and others, CSP basically means that you will be paying the Commonwealth place price for your studies. E.g. Instead of paying the odd $20,000 pa for your studies you'd be paying the recommended CSP price which might range from about $10,000 to $12,000 for the course (always lower than the full fee that international students pay). CSP is available for citizens only, if PR they will have to pay that same price, only upfront.

OP in his case would be treated as an international student because he neither has PR nor citizenship, which means he'd pay a hefty upfront fee. Furthermore, considering he's planning on doing a Masters course, he would've been eligible for FEE-HELP as opposed to HECS if he was a citizen. The differences between the two are minor (they are both loans), but with HECS the student only repays the CSP subsidised price, where as with FEE-HELP they repay the full amount of the course once they start earning above the threshold.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

GREAT! Explanation Bay56. I am planning on doing my masters as well once I get back. Hope everything works out soon.

Thanks for your help!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## befreckled (May 2, 2012)

Becky26 said:


> Until your 801-permanent partner visa isn't approved (you'll be eligible for 801 visa 2-years after the date of application), you will be considered an international student. Once you get your PR then you will be eligible for CSP.
> Hope this helps Good Luck for your 820.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Thanks for the clarification, I was wondering what the difference was between HECS and CSP. I don't intend to give up my citizenship so most likely it'd be a PR that I'll go for when the time comes.

It means I have alot of saving to do!


----------



## Bay56 (May 2, 2014)

befreckled said:


> Thanks for the clarification, I was wondering what the difference was between HECS and CSP. I don't intend to give up my citizenship so most likely it'd be a PR that I'll go for when the time comes.
> 
> It means I have alot of saving to do!


Again, CSP = Commonwealth Support Place, meaning the Commonwealth supports your studies and pays for it, later when you earn above a certain threshold in the future you pay it back through your tax. The benefit of CSP is that the cost of your degree is less than what International Students are paying for because the Commonwealth is subsidising the cost.

HECS = the name of the loan system available to students that study in Commonwealth Supported Places. HECS pays for your studies and later you pay them back. Up until now it was only adjusted based on CPI, from the next few years interest will be paid on top of the loan according to new Budget measures.

FEE-HELP = the name of the loan for Masters studies. This is pretty straightforward, there is no discounting by the Commonwealth, so you will end up paying the full price. If you are a citizen, the Commonwealth will pay or your postgrad studies and you will pay back later.

NOTE: If you are a Permanent Resident, you will not be eligible for any government loans. You will be able for CSP studies, but you will pay for it upfront. So if you are a PR you pretty much are an international student that pays discounted rates for your studies, but still pays upfront nevertheless. The only way for you to study on a govt loan is to wait patiently until you become a citizen.


----------



## befreckled (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the useful summary!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Domestic Student= CSP*



befreckled said:


> Thanks for the clarification, I was wondering what the difference was between HECS and CSP. I don't intend to give up my citizenship so most likely it'd be a PR that I'll go for when the time comes.
> 
> It means I have alot of saving to do!


Happy to help  
I know! That's what I've been trying to work out how much will the study cost on CSP. We'll need a lot of savings. 
I am not complaining about this as I have paid AU$28000 a year as international student for my bachelors. I guess something is better than nothing 
Good Luck!! 



Bay56 said:


> Again, CSP = Commonwealth Support Place, meaning the Commonwealth supports your studies and pays for it, later when you earn above a certain threshold in the future you pay it back through your tax. The benefit of CSP is that the cost of your degree is less than what International Students are paying for because the Commonwealth is subsidising the cost.
> 
> HECS = the name of the loan system available to students that study in Commonwealth Supported Places. HECS pays for your studies and later you pay them back. Up until now it was only adjusted based on CPI, from the next few years interest will be paid on top of the loan according to new Budget measures.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Bay56! You have explained this perfectly. I have also been confused with these things but you have made things crystal clear now. Guess I'm gonna have to wait to do my masters 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## befreckled (May 2, 2012)

Becky26 said:


> Happy to help
> I know! That's what I've been trying to work out how much will the study cost on CSP. We'll need a lot of savings.
> I am not complaining about this as I have paid AU$28000 a year as international student for my bachelors. I guess something is better than nothing
> Good Luck!!
> ...


I definitely want to do my Masters and PHD but the idea that I have to start saving so much money again is such a deterrent. The country of my birth doesn't support dual citizenship so there's really no way around it.


----------

